

Going Viral (and why 90% of everything is crap) - solipsist
http://www.tomscott.com/goingviral/

======
dexcs
Telling the truth. Like this one.

------
signalsignal
I was going viral this year, but the doctor gave me some antibodies and
cleared that right up. j/k

